# How to keep neutered dog calm?



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got my ADC ACD neutered today, and I am trying to figure out how to keep him calm for the 5ish days while he heals. He is asleep right now, and has been since we got back, but I think that might be the anesthesia/medicam.

I have him plenty of new chew toys, but seeing as his favorite thing to do is run and chase I think he is going to go crazy in his 10x10 living space.

How did you all handle it?

EDIT: He's done pretty well so far, but I think he is going insane not being able to run around and stuff. He doesn't seem to mind the e-collar quite as much anymore, and I am sure he would be fine with it if he could get a little excersize. When is the soonest I can let him run around. I am happy to leave the collar on for a while longer, but I feel cruel keeping him cooped up this much! Would it be alright to let him have free roam now so long as he is still wearing the e collar?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Get him a food-puzzle toy, maybe. Keep him on leash in the house too, if he likes to tear around inside.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree, food toys are a good bet. The dog does not need to be totally motionless but jumping and wrestling are no no. Also watch for licking of the incision area. Otherwise, short leash walks and mini training sessions will help get him some much needed stimulation without overdoing it.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Please see the EDIT in the OP!

I didn't want to clutter the forums with a whole new thread when this is pretty much the same subject.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

If it was a routine neuter (not an abdominal or inguinal issue) then you can take him for walks on leash and you can let him out with you around to ensure he is not jumping too much. He doesn't have to lie still for a whole week...he's just not allowed roughhousing and jumping around or to lick at the incision.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just an fyi in addition to the wonderful advice you've already gotten on keeping him calm... if he starts to get anxious with the ecollar you can roll up a towel and pin it around his neck. Acts like a cervical collar that won't let him bend his neck far enough to lick his stitches but ONLY do this if you can also keep an eye on him to make sure he can't get to it.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Another idea instead of the e collar...an oversized t shirt works wonders!!!My gsd destroyed the collar in 20min!lol Put him in a 2xl shirt and voila no problems


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I let Rocky (extremely high energy) free roam after the first day or two, with the e-collar on of course. Every day I would wake up to a new piece of the e-collar missing, so I just made him wear it until it fell apart completely.

It may not be exactly to protocol... but it worked!


----------



## GorgiCallisto (Nov 11, 2009)

The vet told me to try to keep him calm, not to let him run or jump or anything but I cant seem to get him to stay calm. Usually I take him on walks to get his energy out but its raining and is suppose to all week and the vet said he cant get wet!! I walked him around the house, I felt silly, but I figured what the heck maybe it will help but it hasn't helped much.


----------

